

The Problem: Bloggers are left without comments - Amiti

You are a content publisher (a blogger) and not enough people take the time to comment. It is a problem that every website faces. What percentage of readers actually comment? Closer to 5% than anything else I&#x27;d imagine.&lt;p&gt;Isn&#x27;t it time to give readers a tool that allows them to interact with bloggers in less time but just as efficient? I don&#x27;t want to comment with my social media account, and I am not alone.&lt;p&gt;Why not use Feedweb. Check out the awesome plugin that is currently being developed and receiving new features on a weekly basis. check out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.feedweb.net
======
mooism2
Have you done any usability testing? If I had not been told I could vote if I
mouseovered, I doubt I would have guessed.

